# Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?



## StefanStg (10. Dezember 2011)

*Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Hi an alle,

ich habe mir dieße Woche einen Alpenföhn Peter gekauft und heute auf meine GTX 580 gebaut. Jetz bin ich soweit das ich die Lüfter befestigen weill. Jetz stell ich mir die ganze Zeit schon die frage wie ich die Lüfter Montieren soll. Das sie die Lüft durch den Kühler auf die Graka blaßen oder die Luft aus dem Lüfter rauszieht also wie es bei fast allen Grafikkarten Kühler ist. Was ist besser von der Kühleistung, ich persönlich denke mir das es bei den Kühler besser ist wenn sie duch den Kühler auf die Graka blaßen weil dadurch gleich die anderen Bauteile gekühlt werden. Weiß jemand wie es am besten ist die Lüfter zu befestigen.

Mfg
StefanStg


----------



## Jonnyhh (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Also ich würde die Lüfter so montieren, dass sie die Luft auf die Platine pusten, weil wie du schon sagtest, werden dadurch die anderen Bauteile auch gekühlt. Falls ich einen denkfehler gemacht habe, korrigiert mich bitte!!!


----------



## Rurdo (10. Dezember 2011)

Nene, stimmt schon... Auf die platine blasend montieren!


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Hab den Peter auch und ich lass die lüfter auch auf die platine blasen 
Musst aber eine ausreichende Gehäusebrlüftung habe.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

Habe sie jetz auch so montiert komme auf 72 crad unter Last. Voll Teste ich auch mal andersrum


----------



## Rurdo (11. Dezember 2011)

72 grad mit Lüftern ist aber für den Peter nicht normal O.o 
Schau doch nochmal, ob die Wlp gut aufgetragen ist und der Kühler festsitzt...


----------



## Jonnyhh (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Wie Rurdo schon sagt, 72 grad ist zuviel. Normalerweise müssten die Temps zwischen 52 und 65 grad liegen. Was für Lüfter hast denn montiert und mit welcher Drehzahl laufen die.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ich habe zwei Enermax T.B.Silence PWM dauf. Sie laufen glaub ich mit 800 Umin. Finde ich auch weng viel, vill sollte ich sie doch andersrum hinbauen. Hatte voher eine Wakü drauf da hatte ich um die 30°C das waren noch werte.


----------



## Kaktus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Die Enermax T.B. Silence PWM laufen ungedrosselt und ungeregelt mit 1500/min. Die normalen 3-Pin bei voller Leistung mit 900/min. Und es wäre fatal die Lüfter ssaugen zu lassen. Die Leistung sinkt dadurch rapide.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Enermax T.B. Silence PWM laufen ungedrosselt und ungeregelt mit 1500/min. Die normalen 3-Pin bei voller Leistung mit 900/min. Und es wäre fatal die Lüfter ssaugen zu lassen. Die Leistung sinkt dadurch rapide.



ok dann lasse ich die Lüfter so. Wenn ich sie mit voller leistung Laufen lasse bekomme ich 72°C und gedrosselt gut 84°C. Was könnte ich dann anders machen. Habe die Lüfter direkt auf den Kühler Montiert und nicht mit der Schiene aber das wird es ja nicht ausmachen


----------



## Kaktus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Du kannst da nicht viel mehr machen. Du hast eine Karte die extrem heiß wird, da kannst du mit einer Luftkühlung keinen super Silent Betrieb erwarten. Bedenke das bei CPUs, um mal 150W TDP einer OC CPU abzuführen, Kühler verwendet werden die größer sind als jeder Grafikkarten Kühler, gemessen an der Kühlfläche. Mal ganz abgesehen das beim CPU Kühler ein besserer Airflow aufgebaut werden kann (vorne rein, hinten raus). Deine Grafikkarte kommt spielend auf über 250W, die müssen irgendwo hin. Das schafft kein Luftkühler unter Last so gut wie lautlos.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ja das ich kein Silent hinbekomme ist mir in der hinsicht klar. Dann hätte ich meine Wakü behalten sollen. Soll ich dann lieber einen anderen Kühler Montieren kann den Peter noch umtauschen gegen den z.b. Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Kaktus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ich kann dir nicht sagen ob der AC besser ist. Ich habe auf meiner 5870 selbst einen AC Extrem, allerdings würde ich mir diesen nicht noch mal kaufen. Nicht weil er nicht stark und im Grunde nicht hörbar ist, sondern weil die Verarbeitungsqualität mies ist. Die beiliegenden SPAWA und Ram Kühler sind mir mehrmals abgefallen, die PCIe Stecker passen nicht richtig unter den Kühler und das ganze Ding wirkt einfach nur billig. 
Es ist deine Entscheidung. Ich wollte dir nur sagen, das du beim Peter wohl derzeit am Ende bist, mit dem was möglich ist.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Echt? So schlimm mit den jetzigen GPU´s. Wie ist es mit den Zalman VF3000F nVIDIA GTX580/570 | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Denn hatte ich damals auf meiner GTX 470 war eigentlich sehr gut und auch nicht so laut


----------



## Kaktus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ich bin kein Profi bei GPU Kühlern die man nachträglich kaufen kann, ich hab mich dafür nie groß interesiert und mir immer gleich Karten mit einem sehr guten und leisen Lüfter gekauft. Der Zalman wurde zumindest auf der GTX 480 von Zotac in der AMP Version verbaut und war recht ruhig (nicht leise). Ich kann dir da nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Schau doch einfach im Netz nach Tests zu den Kühlern. Da sollte sich was finden lassen.


----------



## The_Trasher (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Wenn es für dich interessant / relevant ist:

Im PCGH Heft liegt der Alpenföhn Peter auf Platz 1 ( Wertung: 2,27 , Lautstärke 0,2 Sone, Lüfter: 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140mm bei 7 V montiert auf HD 6970 @ 900, 2750 MHz, 58° C), 
gefolgt vom AC Accelero Xtreme Plus + VR Kit 1 ( Wertung: 2,41, Lautstärke 0,6 Sone, Lüfter: 3 x 92 mm axial, montiert auf HD 6970 @ 900, 2750 MHz, 63° C), 
dann der Deepcool V4000 ( Wertung 2,59 , Lautstärke 1,6 Sone, Lüfter: 2 x 75 mm axial, montiert auf HD 6970 @ 900, 2750 MHz, 65 C ), 
abschließend Akasa Freedom Force ( Wertung: 3,02  , Lautstärke: 3,3 Sone, Lüfter: 2 x 80 mm, montiert auf HD 6970 @ 900, 2750 MHz, 97° C

Was evtl noch interessant wäre:

Prolimatech MK-13 ( Achtung älteres Testverfahren, siehe verwendete Graka !!! )
Wertung: 1,68, Lautstärke 0,2 Sone mit den verwendeten Be Quiet USC Silent Wings 140mm bei 7 Volt, montiert auf HD 5850 @ 900, 2400 MHz, 42° C

Kompabilität: GF 8/9  GTX 200/400 ( 460 nur mit Kit ) und alles ab HD 3000 ( Müsstest dich evtl mal umhören wies mit der 580er ausschaut..


----------



## Kaktus (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Der MK-13 ist aber deinitiv schwächer als der Peter. Der hatte ja auch auf einer GTX 480 schon seine liebe Mühe und Not. Die 5850 ist ja relativ kühl und genügsam.


----------



## Jonnyhh (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde an deiner stelle bei dem Peter bleiben. Evtl. Nochmal andere lüfter testen bzw. Nach der WLP schauen ob die gleichmäßig und auch nicht zu dick verteilt ist.


----------



## Crenshaw (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Also meine HD 6970 erreicht genau die Temps die in der PCGH genannt werden (mit den selben Lüftern )

Und ein sooo großer Temperaturunterschied zwischen GTX 580 und HD 6970 ist es ja nun auch nicht.
Bei mir war das Problem das ich beim ersten mal eine Schraube zu fest angezogen hab und die ging kaputt sodass der Anpressdruck recht gering war..


----------



## bfgc (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Also für einen standart Phantom Midi Tower sind 72°C bei Volllast ok. Lass dich mal nicht verrückt machen. 

Du kannst noch für etwas mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse sorgen. Festplatten entspechend platzieren und alles was entnehmbar ist aus den Käfigen raus, bzw. wenn du auf den vierer Käfig verzichten kannst, raus damit. Um so viel Luft wie möglich vom Frontlüfter durchkommen zulassen.
Das Netzteil wird zwar nicht sonderlich Warm, aber es gibt schon etwas seiner Abwärme direkt an den vorderen Lüfter vom Peter ab. Geringfügige Abhilfe dagegen könnte schon das entfernen der PCI-Slotblenden hinten bringen.
Eventuell kannst du auch noch deine Verkabelung etwas aufräumen. 

Zum Peter selber, wenn du ihn schon hast, würde ich ihn nicht mehr abgeben. Mit zwei 140er Lüfter kühlt er alles weg, was man ihm auftischt. Ohne das er dabei laut werden muss.


----------



## StefanStg (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



bfgc schrieb:


> Also für einen standart Phantom Midi Tower sind 72°C bei Volllast ok. Lass dich mal nicht verrückt machen.
> 
> Du kannst noch für etwas mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse sorgen. Festplatten entspechend platzieren und alles was entnehmbar ist aus den Käfigen raus, bzw. wenn du auf den vierer Käfig verzichten kannst, raus damit. Um so viel Luft wie möglich vom Frontlüfter durchkommen zulassen.
> Das Netzteil wird zwar nicht sonderlich Warm, aber es gibt schon etwas seiner Abwärme direkt an den vorderen Lüfter vom Peter ab. Geringfügige Abhilfe dagegen könnte schon das entfernen der PCI-Slotblenden hinten bringen.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Finde 72°C auch nicht extrem. Mit Referenzkühler sind es fast immer um die 90°C und er ist um einiges lauter.
Werde versuchen den Käfig in der mitte zu entfernen vill bringt es noch was und ich überlege mir mal ob ich vill 140mm Lüfter montiere.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ja das ich kein Silent hinbekomme ist mir in der hinsicht klar. Dann hätte ich meine Wakü behalten sollen. Soll ich dann lieber einen anderen Kühler Montieren kann den Peter noch umtauschen gegen den z.b. Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus II | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


 Also der Peter ist in Sachen Luftkühlung durch nichts zu schlagen...solltest Dir andere Lüfter drauf machen?! Irgendwas haut da mit Deinen Temps nicht.
Mein Peter mit 580er >Lightning 951Mhz@1.063V kommt nicht über 64°, dabei ist es schon recht warm hier! Habe 2x NB Black Silent  Pro PK1 140mm verbaut.


----------



## StefanStg (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Also der Peter ist in Sachen Luftkühlung durch nichts zu schlagen...solltest Dir andere Lüfter drauf machen?! Irgendwas haut da mit Deinen Temps nicht.
> Mein Peter mit 580er >Lightning 951Mhz@1.063V kommt nicht über 64°, dabei ist es schon recht warm hier! Habe 2x NB Black Silent  Pro PK1 140mm verbaut.


 
ich überleg mir mal ob ich größere Lüfter drauf machen ist nur blöd wenn ich mir 140mm kaufe und dann kaum ein Unterschied ist. Wackelt bei die der Peter auch ein wenig kann den so fest anziehen wie ich will aber er wackelt immer noch


----------



## Crenshaw (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ich hab meine Schrauben übrigens "gemoddet" 

Und zwar habe ich die kürzeren Schrauben genommen um sie in den Kühler zu drehen, und dann die Federn von den anderen Schrauben entfernt. So hatte ich einen höheren und sicheren Anpressdruck.


----------



## StefanStg (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



Crenshaw schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Schrauben übrigens "gemoddet"
> 
> Und zwar habe ich die kürzeren Schrauben genommen um sie in den Kühler zu drehen, und dann die Federn von den anderen Schrauben entfernt. So hatte ich einen höheren und sicheren Anpressdruck.



ok cool werde ich mal versuchen.

@schneiderbenrd: Wie hast du den Kühler an der Rückseite der GPU befestigt nur mit den Schrauben?


----------



## Kaktus (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Schau aber gut hin beim festschrauben, wenn die Karte sich biegt, sitzen die Schrauben zu fest. Dann riskierst du Microrisse, womit die Karte hinüber wäre.


----------



## bfgc (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir mal ob ich größere Lüfter drauf machen ist nur blöd wenn ich mir 140mm kaufe und dann kaum ein Unterschied ist. Wackelt bei dir der Peter auch ein wenig kann den so fest anziehen wie ich will aber er wackelt immer noch



Also 140er bringen schon mehr Luft auf und sind dabei meist leiser. Da sie für vergleichbare Kühlleistungen gegenüber 120ern, auf Grund ihres Querschnittes, weniger Drehzahlen benötigen.

Gegenfrage zum wackelndem Kühler, hast du einen full cover Heatspreader auf der GPU oder liegt sie wie meine 580er frei?


----------



## SESOFRED (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

@ Schneiderbert Also der Peter ist in Sachen Luftkühlung durch nichts zu schlagen...solltest Dir andere Lüfter drauf machen?! Irgendwas haut da mit Deinen Temps nicht.
Mein Peter mit 580er >Lightning 951Mhz@1.063V kommt nicht über 64°, dabei ist es schon recht warm hier! Habe 2x NB Black Silent Pro PK1 140mm verbaut.


Doch durch einen Shaman + VRMG2 zumindest bei einer GTX 480.
Sind nämlich beide ca. gleich gut!


----------



## schneiderbernd (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



SESOFRED schrieb:


> @ Schneiderbert Also der Peter ist in Sachen Luftkühlung durch nichts zu schlagen...solltest Dir andere Lüfter drauf machen?! Irgendwas haut da mit Deinen Temps nicht.
> Mein Peter mit 580er >Lightning 951Mhz@1.063V kommt nicht über 64°, dabei ist es schon recht warm hier! Habe 2x NB Black Silent Pro PK1 140mm verbaut.
> 
> 
> ...


Also in Verbindung mit 2 ordentlichen Lüftern,gerade oben raus hat der Shaman keine Chance mehr-habe 2xdiese:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm
die schieben 153 m³/h bei 1700U/min(bei max27db) da sieht der Shaman kein Land mehr. Und genau das ist der Vorteil beim Peter...man kann die Lüfterbestückung vairieren. Zumal man die Grundplatte bei der 580er ohne weiteres verwenden kann..was ein zusätzlicher Vorteil ist. Fahre meine Lightning mit 1002Mhz/2351Mhz@1.112V bei max.65°
@*StefanStg
Nein beim Peter darf nix wackeln-habe den ganz normal mit den Rändelschrauben+Federn verschraubt und er sitzt fest. Ist ja kein Wunder das dann Tempprobleme da sind, wenn der Kühler wackelt.
Hänge mal Bilder an wie ich diesen verbaut habe.
*


----------



## StefanStg (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe den Peter so fest wie möglich festgeschraubt aber leider wackelt er immernoch. Was eigentlich wackelt ist das du schrauben wo zum befestigen sind zu dünn sind. Sie wackeln in den Löchern der Grafikkarte wo der Kühler befestigt werden.


----------



## schneiderbernd (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich habe den Peter so fest wie möglich festgeschraubt aber leider wackelt er immernoch. Was eigentlich wackelt ist das du schrauben wo zum befestigen sind zu dünn sind. Sie wackeln in den Löchern der Grafikkarte wo der Kühler befestigt werden.


 da sind doch 8solche stege..Du hast vielleicht die falschen genommen..


----------



## StefanStg (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> da sind doch 8solche stege..Du hast vielleicht die falschen genommen..



Ich habe die genommen wo in dem Päckchen waren 4 Lange und 4 kurze. Habe die langen genommen. Aber der durchmesser von den Schrauben ist zu klein wenn ich die Kühler befestige Wackeln die Schrauben hin und her. Soll ich die Backplatte verwenden wo dabei war. Oder lieber einen anderen Kühler wie den z.b. Zalman VF3000F GTX570/580?
noch kann ich den Peter umtauschen. Den Zalman kühler hatte ich auch schon mal auf meine alte GTX 470 drauf wo eigentlich sehr gut war


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ich habe die genommen wo in dem Päckchen waren 4 Lange und 4 kurze. Habe die langen genommen. Aber der durchmesser von den Schrauben ist zu klein wenn ich die Kühler befestige Wackeln die Schrauben hin und her. Soll ich die Backplatte verwenden wo dabei war. Oder lieber einen anderen Kühler wie den z.b. Zalman VF3000F GTX570/580?
> noch kann ich den Peter umtauschen. Den Zalman kühler hatte ich auch schon mal auf meine alte GTX 470 drauf wo eigentlich sehr gut war


Welche Backplate meinst Du? Du brauchst keinen anderen Kühler...mußt das Teil nur richtig montieren.
Meinst Du das auf dem Bild(Anhang) Backplate?: Wenn ja dann gehört die natürlich auf den Peter und Du weißt wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## StefanStg (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Ja genau das mein ich. Ok dann werde ich das morgen mal hinbauen. Mal schauen ob es dann weg ist


----------



## schneiderbernd (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Ja genau das mein ich. Ok dann werde ich das morgen mal hinbauen. Mal schauen ob es dann weg ist


Du Held...ist ja klar das er dann wackelt...wirst sehen so gehts!


----------



## StefanStg (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Si habe die Backplate eingebaut komme jetz auf 66°C besser wie voher bin damit eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## schneiderbernd (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Si habe die Backplate eingebaut komme jetz auf 66°C besser wie voher bin damit eigentlich zufrieden


 super...nun noch zwei anständige 140mm lüfter und da geht nix mehr schief


----------



## StefanStg (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Welche 140mm lüfter soll ich den nehmen, sollten möglichst leise sein. Sind Bequiet bei so einen Kühler gut


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde 2 Noiseblocker PK-2 benutzen


----------



## schneiderbernd (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie lüfter auf Alpenföhn Peter Montieren?*

Also ich empfehle Dir die: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK3 - 140mm
wenn Du die karte übertakten willst. Die haben 1700U/min bei 27db. Sind absolut unschlagbar in der Kühlleistung. Und bei >Bedarf kannste die Runterregeln so das die echt leise sind. Volle Power habe ich bei spielen.


----------

